# Voy a hacerme taxista ¡dudas!



## GatoDino (28 Ene 2013)

Hola a todo el mundo.
Como reza el titulo, voy a comprar una licencia de Taxi. Tengo el 80% de la inversión ahorrados y ahora me surgen dudas.

Tengo ya todos los carnets disponibles, pero nunca trabaje de esto y no encuentro quien me contrate un tiempo para ver exactamente como es la profesion en si, asi que si yo no encuentro el trabajo, tendre que "crearlo".

Lo que pasa es que como no tengo a nadie quien me guíe un poco en el tema, pues pregunto por aqui.

El tema es ¿Como me hago autonomo? me refiero cuales son los requisitos y donde me tengo que dirigir.
¿Cuales son los impuestos que paga un taxista?
No se donde leí que el iva del la compra del coche, del equipo del trabajo, del combustible y hasta de la licencia me la pueden devolver ¿Es cierto eso o me estaban tomando el pelo?

¿Por que elijo esa profesion?

Pues como veis, ahora tengo algo de dinero para montar un negocio. Voy a ser padre en Abril y esa profesion la veo como de bajo riesgo de fracaso, ya que para evitar hacer poca caja sencillamente es cuestion de hecharle mas horas.
Tambien esta la cosa en que mis padres estan mayores, mi tia y mi abuela tambien, a mi suegro lo acaban de despedir y me veo un poco como la persona que no le va a quedar remedio que ayudar a toda la familia, tanto economicamente, como en darles mi tiempo para lo que necesiten, por eso lo bueno que tiene el taxi es que si mi abuela esta mala o necesita algo, puedo ir a junto de ella y ese tiempo lo recupero en otro momento.

Bueno, ¿como lo veis? Opiniones tambien valen


----------



## Chiquito (28 Ene 2013)

Taxi - ForoCoches


De nada...


----------



## Asurbanipal (28 Ene 2013)

mala profesión, pocos clientes, muchas muchas horas al volante. 

Yo de ti, emigraba a Latinoamérica.


----------



## tito346 (28 Ene 2013)

Mira mucho los gastos, lo que pagues por la licencia, por el coche...
no soy del mundillo pero este año las están pasando canutas, hay mucho taxista con cara de desesperación en las paradas, y muchos que pagaron mucho por las licencias y para poder amortizarlo le están dedicando más horas que un reloj.
suerte y recuerda comprá muy barato y no hagas cuentas de la lechera.


----------



## 123456 (28 Ene 2013)

Yo lo veo un error, tengo un amigo que es taxista en Madrid y ahora mismo no saca ni 1000 euros al mes limpios despues de jornadas de 14 horas, en verano el ayuntamiento les hace parar 15 dias, y ellos tienen que seguir pagando autónomo, en lo que se saca limpio no entra la amortización del coche, el precio del combustible obliga a estar parado en una parada hasta que te solicite alguien.
Ya no le sale a cuenta contratar a alguien para que este el coche funcionando las 24 horas del dia , mas queq nada porque no pueden hacerlo por normativa,le sale gastos cada 2x3, que si revisión cada seis meses, taxímetroetc,etc.
Mi conocido tiene la licencia pagada y aun asi debe pagos de su casa, no por despilfarro, sino porque no le llega.
Si te vas a meter si o si, al menos compra coche de gas en vez de gasoil.
Suerte


----------



## kikelon (28 Ene 2013)

Yo tengo un amigo que se ha hecho taxista recientemente. La licencia la ha comprado barata, es el secreto para no agobiarse con el crédito, dice que hay que adaptarse y que en general, limpios 1500 se sacan facil después de gastos, pero que ve mucha gente que pagó 150.000 o más bollos por la licencia y que eso es imposible de pagar, que con la faena ahora que hay no les sale a cuenta.


----------



## Gürtelito (28 Ene 2013)

El día menos pensado liberalizan la profesión y te vas a ver con un papelito que te ha costado una pasta cuyo valor es cero.


----------



## GatoDino (28 Ene 2013)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Yo como dicen por arriba, a iberoamerica no puedo emigrar.
Si fuera hace 10 años me iba a cualquier lado del mundo sin dudarlo, pero hoy estoy atado de pies y manos, ya que se podria decir que para que mi familia tenga una cierta estabilidad, yo tengo que echarles una mano.

Tambien decir que por suerte (o mejor dicho, mala suerte), no tengo hipoteca tampoco asi que tambien es un gasto importante que no voy a tener.
Como dije, solo tengo que pedir un prestamos del 20% de la licencia mas o menos, ya que el 80% ya lo tengo ahorrado, asi que yo lo veo como posible, pero por eso pido opiniones.


----------



## favelados (28 Ene 2013)

Ghost Rider dijo:


> El taxi de aquí a pocos años o meses, vaya usted a saber, acaba liberalizado, como dicen por arriba.
> Ya van dos veces que lo intentan (Ley Omnibus), a la tercera va la vencida.
> 
> Aparte de ser una directriz de los seres de luz de uropeos, los de la comisión de la competencia llevan tiempo queriendo meterles mano, al igual que al resto de monopolios.
> ...



Incluso si eso no pasa (que pasará) las licencias seguiran bajando...

Yo si tuviera una le habría dado el pase ya...

No te metas... en todo caso prueba unos meses en el coche de otro taxista a media... ya sabes halquilar antes de comprar....

En Madrid por la noche es impresionante ver pasar taxis y mas taxis... todos vacíos


----------



## GatoDino (28 Ene 2013)

Joer...
Pues si que esta la cosa para pensarselo bastante la verdad.


----------



## isasosttw (28 Ene 2013)

hola:

me parece una mala idea.

yo no me compraría una licencia ( por una pasta ) cuando el capricho de un político puede hacer que valga cero cualquier día

ni se te ocurra meter tu dinero en el tema sin haber trabajado de ello en tu propia ciudad. No te creas los números que te den. tanto ingresos como gastos

Metete en el foro de taxistas de forocoches, cuenta tu caso y ofrecete a trabajar gratis para alguien con licencia. así conocerás la realidad

Sobre todo no te juegues tu dinero sin saber donde te metes. 


NOTA:

vivo en madrid desde hace unos ocho años. En ese tiempo he pasado de ver como era posible ganar un buen sueldo con el taxi a ver a los taxistas desesperados. No se cual es tu ciudad , pero aquí el tema es terrorifico


----------



## rory (28 Ene 2013)

Sinceramente, yo lo haría en negro. En plan taxi pirata y hasta que dure.


----------



## Velvetin (28 Ene 2013)

Yo, si te sirve de algo, en el 2009 estuve apunto de comprar una. Por todos los motivos que te están dando no lo hice. Parece que compras un puesto de trabajo seguro, pero la liberalización está ahí y si eso ocurre puede que te quedes sin nada.


----------



## Apocalipto (28 Ene 2013)

Me huele a troleo porque para comprar una lisensia has de estar antes al menos un año de asalariado (al menos donde yo vivo). Pero obviando este hecho te aconsejaría como te han dicho antes, alquila varios meses antes de comprar. Así comprobarás los gastos del día a día y los ingresos y lo que a ti te quedaría limpio. Verás que al cocer todo mengua. 

Si aún así sigues adelante será porque te gustan las inversiones de alto riesgo, ya que como también te ha advertido sobre este sector esta la espada de damocles de la liberalización... El día menos pensado... zaca!! Allá tú. Yo invertiría mejor en acciones de bankia que es igual de arriesgado, pero al menos no tiras tu vida a la basura en un trabajo esclavo.

Si fueses mi amigo sería lo que te diría.


----------



## Velvetin (29 Ene 2013)

Apocalipto en cada comunidad el taxi funciona de manera diferente, con precios de licencia diferentes, tarifas diferentes. 
En mi ciudad no hay asalariados y por lo tanto no hace falta un año de asalariado para poder pillar una licencia.


----------



## wililon (29 Ene 2013)

En Madrid hace 8 años era imposible parar un taxi a las 2 o 3 de la mañana viernes y sábados. Como les iba bien, quizá descansaban a esas horas y además salía más gente a gastarse su pasta. Ahora a esas horas por cualquier calle concurrida pasan continuamente en verde.


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Ene 2013)

La única manera de que sea viable, es tener la licencia y el coche pagado,y sin hipoteca de vivienda.
Utilizas el taxi de turismo cuando no estes trabajando, vendes el turismo que supongo tendrás particular.
Y con eso si llegas a ganar 1000 euretes puedes ir tirando.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (29 Ene 2013)

mala profesión, pocos clientes, muchas muchas horas al volante. 

Yo de ti, emigraba a Latinoamérica.
__________________

lo mismo, con el precio de aqui, puedes tener varios taxis alla....eso si, buscalos de confianza. personalmente, yo buscaria testigos de jehova


----------



## plakaplaka (29 Ene 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> El día menos pensado liberalizan la profesión y te vas a ver con un papelito que te ha costado una pasta cuyo valor es cero.



Esa es la clave.
Si hay que pagar un riñón por la licencia, vamos mal. Probablemente no vuelva a ser posible venderla a un precio parecido. 
Aparte, el desconocimiento del negocio por el autor del hilo es garantía de suicidio financiero.


----------



## hostage (29 Ene 2013)

Las licencias en mi ciudad costaban , perdón , las burbujeabahn hasta los 180.000 a 220.000 . Hoy dia las encuentras por 70.000.


Eso debería decirte algo no ?


----------



## Velvetin (29 Ene 2013)

Igual quiere decir que por 70000 sin pedir prestamos hace el negocio de vida. Y digo igual porque el tema de la liberalizacion a mi me dió mucho miedo.


----------



## GatoDino (30 Ene 2013)

Velvetin dijo:


> Igual quiere decir que por 70000 sin pedir prestamos hace el negocio de vida. Y digo igual porque el tema de la liberalizacion a mi me dió mucho miedo.



Serian 100 mil de licencia con coche, 90 mil sin coche. Necesito pedir un prestamo de entre 10 - 25 mil maximo para llegar a esos 100 mil. No tengo hipoteca ni prestamos actualmente.
aparte, luego por mi coche pienso que puedo venderlo por unos 7000 - 8000.

Sobre el tema de la liberalizacion, pues oye, acojona realmente mucho y hace que seriamente me lo este replanteando, pero con mi FP de soldadura no se que realmente podria hacer en Chile o Peru actualmente cuando alli gente con mi titulacion sobra a patadas. Alli piden universitarios, no gente de oficios.

Realmente, no se me ocurre otro negocio que pueda montar, el cual si necesito por urgencia irme del negocio, no se note para la clientela, ya que como dije antes, tengo que velar y cuidar de mi padre, mi tia, mi abuela y mis suegros, ya que estan en una edad que la cual, soy el unico que puedo echarles una mano.

Ademas, no voy a emigrar cuando mi mujer esta fija en una empresa que a dia de hoy, no va mal.


----------



## Freedomfighter (30 Ene 2013)

GatoDino dijo:


> Serian 100 mil de licencia con coche, 90 mil sin coche. Necesito pedir un prestamo de entre 10 - 25 mil maximo para llegar a esos 100 mil. No tengo hipoteca ni prestamos actualmente.
> aparte, luego por mi coche pienso que puedo venderlo por unos 7000 - 8000.
> 
> Sobre el tema de la liberalizacion, pues oye, acojona realmente mucho y hace que seriamente me lo este replanteando, pero con mi FP de soldadura no se que realmente podria hacer en Chile o Peru actualmente cuando alli gente con mi titulacion sobra a patadas. Alli piden universitarios, no gente de oficios.
> ...



Amigo NI SE TE OCURRA darle esa alegría al vendedor de esa licencia, no seas pardillo y no muerdas el anzuelo, con esos 80.000 € que deduzco tienes (según tu mismo dices..... 80%) y con la hipoteca pagada, tienes para vivir por un tiempo prudente sin problemas, a ver si escampa y esto se endereza un poco, has sido hormiga y prudente para ahorrar esa cantidad, no lo estropees ahora cambiando esa seguridad por una deuda de 20.000 € y bastantes gastos que dudo vayas a ser capaz de amortizar por muchas horas que trabajes, recuerda que todos los autónomos pagan seguridad social, módulos de hacienda y el IVA correspondiente, aparte de eso, el taxi en los tiempos que corren es un mal negocio por varios motivos, el principal es que la gente no cuenta en su cartera con la misma cantidad de dinero que antes y se subirán más a menudo a otro tipo de transportes que a un taxi, tales como el bus o el metro, además se suma que casi todo el mundo tiene coche y habrá cada vez más gente que se ofrezca como taxista pirata a bajo coste para llevar a la gente de un sitio a otro....

Te noto joven e ilusionado, demasiado ilusionado diría yo, como te han comentado por ahí atrás ten cuidado con el cuento de la lechera, en mi opinión es claramente un mal negocio, pero al fin y al cabo es la opinión de uno de tantos desconocidos desde un foro de internet.....tu mismo.....y mucha suerte hagas lo que hagas.......


----------



## GatoDino (30 Ene 2013)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Amigo NI SE TE OCURRA darle esa alegría al vendedor de esa licencia, no seas pardillo y no muerdas el anzuelo, con esos 80.000 € que deduzco tienes (según tu mismo dices..... 80%) y con la hipoteca pagada, tienes para vivir por un tiempo prudente sin problemas, a ver si escampa y esto se endereza un poco, has sido hormiga y prudente para ahorrar esa cantidad, no lo estropees ahora cambiando esa seguridad por una deuda de 20.000 € y bastantes gastos que dudo vayas a ser capaz de amortizar por muchas horas que trabajes, recuerda que todos los autónomos pagan seguridad social, módulos de hacienda y el IVA correspondiente, aparte de eso, el taxi en los tiempos que corren es un mal negocio por varios motivos, el principal es que la gente no cuenta en su cartera con la misma cantidad de dinero que antes y se subirán más a menudo a otro tipo de transportes que a un taxi, tales como el bus o el metro, además se suma que casi todo el mundo tiene coche y habrá cada vez más gente que se ofrezca como taxista pirata a bajo coste para llevar a la gente de un sitio a otro....
> 
> Te noto joven e ilusionado, demasiado ilusionado diría yo, como te han comentado por ahí atrás ten cuidado con el cuento de la lechera, en mi opinión es claramente un mal negocio, pero al fin y al cabo es la opinión de uno de tantos desconocidos desde un foro de internet.....tu mismo.....y mucha suerte hagas lo que hagas.......



Como dices, puedo esperar a que escampe este chaparron con ese dinero, pero el dinero no dura para siempre y poco a poco se va gastando. Si, puedo vivir tranquilamente gestionando ese dinero a 8000 euros anuales durante los proximos 10 años, pero.... ¿despues?
Evidentemente no estare esos 10 años parado en casa sin buscar trabajo, pero actualmente llevo mas de 2 años sin trabajo y mas de un año sin cobrar prestacion ninguna.
Yo no es que este ilusionado, es que estoy muy cansado y muy aburrido de estar en casa, de no salir de estas paredes, de no hacer nada y de no sentirme util. Se que como yo, existen unos cuantos millones mas, pero es mi situacion.
Realmente ese negocio no me ilusiona mucho la verdad, ya que te puedes encontrar todo tipo de clientes, tanto de la mejor, como de la peor calaña y sus riesgos a que fisicamente te pase algo.
Me encantaria quitar al dia 200 euros de facturacion pero eso a dia de hoy no es posible y se que si consigo llegar a los 100 despues de ponerle muchas horas, ya me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes. Pero elegí por ahora esta profesion por que tengo la mayoria del dinero para invertirlo en el momento que estan mucho mas baratas que hace unos años, que costaban entre 180 y 200 mil euros.

Se que el cuento de la lechera, no es mas que un buen cuento para aleccionar, lo tengo claro y soy consciente de ello y se que los riesgos economicos son muy altos, ya que solo con pensar la frase "liberalizacion del sector" me entra miedo, pero aunque me lo pensare muy mucho, ya que tengo unos meses para hacerlo, tengo que trabajar en algo...

Eso si, muchas gracias por tu comentario y opinion.


----------



## garcia (30 Ene 2013)

Yo creo que sería interesante conocer en qué ciudad te moverías pero creo que el negocio del taxi fue vender la licencia en el año 2007. Vender las licencias era el negocio verdadero del taxi. Pero se ha acabado y por esto lo están pasando putas... Si encima hablan de liberalizar el sector pasan cosas como en estos vídeos:
[YOUTUBE]GDMu7_z8Jg0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qPmNExuCT0Q[/YOUTUBE]

Yo lo tengo claro. Ni loco me meto en un negocio tan regulado, que no puedes hacer nada y que encima tienes a la gente del vídeo como un igual...

Hay un forero que en su firma ponía algo así como "No empieces en negocios en los que no conoces como hacer las trampas". Pues los taxistas están vendidos, porque las normas (y las trampas) las imponen desde despachos que no tienen nada que ver con el sector. En Barcelona están puteados con el sistema de turnos que quieren imponer.


----------



## Orriols (30 Ene 2013)

Es norma básica: a la hora de abrir un negocio, debes conocerlo al dedillo y haber estado inmerso en él varios años. Infórmate mucho más.


----------



## touchdown (30 Ene 2013)

mmm GatoDino, yo de ti me informaría más y en otros foros más específicos del sector...
el enlace que te pusieron de Forocoches-Taxi es un ejemplo. 
Si eres de Barcelona, tienes por ejemplo El Foro del Taxi de iTaxista.Net: BARCELONA 
Antes de invertir un duro (que ya lo has hecho, si tienes el carnet BTP y la cartilla de taxista... no son gratis) empápate durante meses de toda la info de la profesión, que imagino ya lo estarás haciendo no?


----------



## damnit (30 Ene 2013)

Creo que nadie lo ha puesto aún por aquí, pero deberías echarle un vistazo a este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...da-de-taxi-servicio-y-respondo-preguntas.html

el forero en cuestión respondió a un montón de preguntas que le hicimos, quizá te sea de utilidad. Yo no me metería en un taxi ahora, aunque los motivos que expones son buenos, ya que si dices que tienes la pasta... pero te arriesgas a quedarte sin dinero y sin salud.

Suerte en cualquier caso.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (30 Ene 2013)

wililon dijo:


> En Madrid hace 8 años era imposible parar un taxi a las 2 o 3 de la mañana viernes y sábados. Como les iba bien, quizá descansaban a esas horas y además salía más gente a gastarse su pasta. Ahora a esas horas por cualquier calle concurrida pasan continuamente en verde.



No solo eso, sino que antes de que te diera tiempo a abrir la puerta del taxi se permitían el lujo de preguntarte donde ibas y, si no les cuadraba, se piraban. 

Con dos cojones.


----------



## burbujito1982 (30 Ene 2013)

¿y no sería mejor convertirte en repartidor autónomo con fregoneta propia?

No sé como estará el tema, pero es fácil hacerte con una furgoneta de 2ª mano por poco dinero, que te la rotule la empresa que te subcontrate y listo. Si no funciona a otra cosa.


----------



## luismi33 (10 Oct 2014)

¿ Se haria taxita al final el forero ?


----------



## luismarple (10 Oct 2014)

qué suspense!!!


----------



## Faunodemar (10 Oct 2014)

GatoDino dijo:


> .............. nunca trabaje de esto y *no encuentro quien me contrate un tiempo* para ver exactamente como es la profesión en si, así que si yo no encuentro el trabajo, tendré que "crearlo".......



No problem.... :no: Diga ustéc que es cubano o boliviano o croata (depende del acento que sepa imitar). Con eso seguro que le contratan "un tiempo". Le pagarán mucho menos que lo vigente, pero lo que le interesa es conocer el terreno un tiempo.


----------

